# Favorite white noise machines?



## AThornquist (May 15, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing a white noise machine for studying and perhaps sleep. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Herald (May 15, 2009)

I use my iPhone for that purpose. There's an app called ULTIMATE ER. It plays white noise and a variety of other relaxing sounds such as: roaring fire, waves crashing on the beach, windy autumn afternoon, birds chirping, rainy day etc. You can also mix your own sounds. I fall asleep to it often.


----------



## AThornquist (May 15, 2009)

I don't know if I am getting an iPhone anytime soon, but good info on the app. I've never heard of that one. And what does ER stand for? I work in the ER at the hospital, so the app name sounds kind of weird to me


----------



## fredtgreco (May 15, 2009)

Andrew,

Free and easy:

SimplyNoise.com - The best free white noise generator on the Internet.


----------



## AThornquist (May 15, 2009)

Good link--thank you! And just out of curiousity, is playing white noise all night bad for your computer speakers?


----------



## Berean (May 15, 2009)

We've used one by HoMedics for years. Recently purchased another for backup and travel. Made by ConAir and sold at WalMart. Works great. $20 range. We prefer "white noise", but some only have waterfalls and other sounds.


----------



## Rangerus (May 15, 2009)

AOL (the free version) has a radio button where you can find a link to lite sounds, nature sounds. I use this alot.


----------



## Ivan (May 15, 2009)

Excellent and timely thread for me. Presently I just use a station that plays classical music all the time. I generally have the radio on all night. However, with the advent of third shift I believe I'm going to upgrade. I'll try the internet suggestions, but I'll probably end up with one of the machines from Walmart.


----------



## Herald (May 15, 2009)

Andrew, if you have an iPod touch you can download the same apps as the iPhone.


----------



## Idelette (May 16, 2009)

One of my friends uses a small fan as white noise in the background.......


----------



## Ivan (May 16, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> One of my friends uses a small fan as white noise in the background.......



I've heard that works too.


----------



## Theognome (May 16, 2009)

We have this thing in our bedroom that came with the Rainbow vacuum we bought. It's a 'liquid candle' that basically fans a mist of water vapour into the room. We've run the thing just about every night for over a year, and beyond basic periodic cleaning, it still works great. They have oil scents you can add to give the added effect of 'aromatherapy' to the whole works. I don't think you can buy the things separately, but they often give the things away if you sit through one of their demonstrations.

Theognome


----------



## ewenlin (May 16, 2009)

Alternatively you can listen to some of the emergent movement sermons...


----------



## Seb (May 16, 2009)

Ivan said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends uses a small fan as white noise in the background.......
> ...



That's what I do. I like the sound of the fan, also the small breeze from it seems to help keep me more comfortably through the night.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 16, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Alternatively you can listen to some of the emergent movement sermons...




Sermons? , I thought emergents just had discussions.


----------



## ClayPot (May 16, 2009)

Have you considered downloading or making a white noise mp3, editing it using Audacity (a free mp3 editor to be nice and long), and then simply put it on repeat in your CD player?

My wife and I did this for our infant last year and it worked great. There are a number of free online white noise mp3s to choose from and it would cost you almost nothing (except a little time).


----------



## OPC'n (May 16, 2009)

I just use a really loud fan and it blocks out all noises! I have to sleep during the day when I work so my fan comes in really handy...just a constant steady noise without any interruptions.


----------



## Scynne (May 16, 2009)

Also (for the weirder folk around), binaural beats!!!:
Brainwave Generator
SBaGen


----------



## ServantofGod (May 16, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> I just use a really loud fan and it blocks out all noises! I have to sleep during the day when I work so my fan comes in really handy...just a constant steady noise without any interruptions.


----------



## Berean (May 16, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I'll try the internet suggestions, but I'll probably end up with one of the machines from Walmart.



Well, with your discount...


----------



## Theogenes (May 16, 2009)

I use a Marpac Sound Screen. I've used it for the past 4 years. I think it works great and it doesn't blow cool air on you like a fan does. I even take it with on trips while staying in motels. It beats ear plugs!


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2009)

Berean said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll try the internet suggestions, but I'll probably end up with one of the machines from Walmart.
> ...



I always have fun at checkout with my discount card. Now mind you, I only do this at my store. I swipe my card and I ask the cashier, "Am I winner?" If they say I am I say something like, "Woo hoo! I'm a winner! Gotta love Walmart!" If I don't get a discount, I say, "That's it! I quit! Gimme my green sheet to sign!"

People think I'm nuts. I don't know why!


----------



## asc (May 17, 2009)

With the spring pollen, i got a small air filter to use in the kid's room. The fan on it works well as a white noise machine.


----------

